# Ipanema & Leblon by Raul Lopes



## cassianoitu

Ficou nota mil!!


----------



## raul lopes

OBRIGADO QUERIDO .... ;-)


----------



## oregon.bh

Espetacular!!! Achei o lugar onde morei no Leblon (o predio e baixo nao da pra ver)... o que era de fim de semana quando crianca (tambem nao da pra ver) fica atras de um hotel grande... kkkkk e ai sim, achei o predio onde minha madrinha morava (dois endereços... próximos um do outro) da pra ver direitinho... adorei!!!!


----------



## Indio Kariri

Maravilhoso thread dos bairros mais charmosos do BR! Saudades desse cheiro de zona sul, das novelas do Manoel Carlos e de um povo descolado e bonito!


----------



## raul lopes

Wave by Magno Lima, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by Angélica Iribarren, auf Flickr

Ipanema,Leblon et la favéla de Vidigal by Thierry Wink, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

As we felt this magical harmony... | @Vista Chinesa, #Riodejaneiro #Brazil by José Eduardo Nucci, auf Flickr

And with the new day's dawning... | @Vista Chinesa, #Riodejaneiro #Brazil by José Eduardo Nucci, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Welcome spring | sunset | Ipanema beach by José Eduardo Nucci, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Mirante do Morro Dois Irmãos - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## Allan00

Adorei as fotos Raul, parabéns pelo thread. :hug:


----------



## Emanuel Paiva

Raulzito,

Estou tão fora do SSC que esse thread phodástico passou batido! :lol:

Rapaz, que fotos magníficas! O que um drone não faz??? O melhor thread que eu já vi do Leblon e de Ipanema, os bairros mais valorizados da cidade e do Brasil. Avenida Delfim Moreira e Vieira Souto é o m² mais caro do Brasil e não é por acaso! Esse thread tem que ser degustado aos poucos e ruminado também....HEHEHE

Muito obrigado pelo presente!!! Parabéns pelo espetáculo!!! :applause:


----------



## raul lopes

Emanuel Paiva said:


> Raulzito,
> 
> Estou tão fora do SSC que esse thread phodástico passou batido! :lol:
> 
> Rapaz, que fotos magníficas! O que um drone não faz??? O melhor thread que eu já vi do Leblon e de Ipanema, os bairros mais valorizados da cidade e do Brasil. Avenida Delfim Moreira e Vieira Souto é o m² mais caro do Brasil e não é por acaso! Esse thread tem que ser degustado aos poucos e ruminado também....HEHEHE
> 
> Muito obrigado pelo presente!!! Parabéns pelo espetáculo!!! :applause:





amigooooo querido ... muito obrigado pelos elogios ... pois é tinha feito esse thread sobre esses dois bairros tradicionais e nobres e cosmopolita da capital fluminense.. 


ja que fiquei hospedado no janeiro hotel quando estive ai de ferias em outubro , pensei em fazer um thread sobre essa regiao ... 


que bom que gostou ..


----------



## Emanuel Paiva

raul lopes said:


> amigooooo querido ... muito obrigado pelos elogios ... pois é tinha feito esse thread sobre esses dois bairros tradicionais e nobres e cosmopolita da capital fluminense..
> 
> 
> ja que fiquei hospedado no janeiro hotel quando estive ai de ferias em outubro , pensei em fazer um thread sobre essa regiao ...
> 
> 
> que bom que gostou ..


Seus trabalhos são de muito bom gosto. 
Muitos não gostam de você que eu sei, mas é inegável que seus trabalhos são phodásticos. Parabéns mais uma vez! :applause:


BABADO E CONFUSÃO SÃO MARCAS REGISTRADAS! :rofl:


----------



## Robervalda Souza

Emanuel Paiva said:


> Raulzito,
> 
> Estou tão fora do SSC que esse thread phodástico passou batido! :lol:
> 
> Rapaz, que fotos magníficas! O que um drone não faz??? O melhor thread que eu já vi do Leblon e de Ipanema, os bairros mais valorizados da cidade e do Brasil. *Avenida Delfim Moreira e Vieira Souto é o m² mais caro do Brasil e não é por acaso!* Esse thread tem que ser degustado aos poucos e ruminado também....HEHEHE
> 
> Muito obrigado pelo presente!!! Parabéns pelo espetáculo!!! :applause:


Há quem diga que é m m2 mais caro da América Latina... será??


----------



## Rdx MG

Robervalda Souza said:


> Há quem diga que é m m2 mais caro da América Latina... será??


Puerto Madero em Buenos Aires é o m² mais caro da América Latina.


----------



## legal

Varia muito... e com a devaluacao argentina recente.. deve ter caido para segundo lugar de novo.

Tanto em cidade: 

Fonte 1:
https://www.gatewaytosouthamerica-n...ties-are-the-most-expensive-in-latin-america/ 


A real estate survey of Latin America (Rial), which was carried out by the University of Di Tella with Navent (Zonaprop), showed that Buenos Aires is the city with the most expensive square meter prices in the region.

According to the report, which takes into account the prices of properties last March, the value of the square meter in Capital Federal grew a 0.6% in dollars in the last year was priced in USD 3,125. In this way, it surpasses Santiago de Chile (USD 3,111) and Rio de Janeiro (USD 3,039).

The previous edition of this report, published in September 2018, marked the same property price per square meter in Buenos Aires as USD 3,105 and was located behind prices in the Chilean capital.

A year ago, meanwhile, the square meter porteño cost USD 3,059, a value lower than that recorded in Rio de Janeiro (USD 3,663) and Santiago (USD 3,303), which shows that while in other Latin American capitals values have fallen, in Buenos Aires the trend is the reverse.

QUANTO EM BAIRRO.
Fonte2:
https://latinamericanpost.com/26890...ensive-neighborhoods-to-live-in-latin-america

1. Puerto Madero, located in the city of Buenos Aires (Argentina) is the most expensive neighborhood in the entire region at a cost of USD 7,038 per square meter. Also, this figure is the one that has reported the highest growth in the last 4 years, compared to the other neighborhoods on the list that maintain more or less stable prices.

According to Gabriel Gruber, Properati's executive director, what makes this neighborhood so expensive is, first of all, that there is "a certain profile of people who are in politics, someone who values security, privacy, people who works in the center and wants to be close, but it's not a typical neighborhood of Buenos Aires, you do not see a butcher shop or a kiosk, it's a special neighborhood." That is why Puerto Madero does not have any land for sale.

2. Ipanema is located second in the list in Rio de Janerio (Brazil). There, the cost per square meter is 6,668 USD. What makes this neighborhood so expensive are its beaches, some of the best known in Brazil, which make the place a tourist center.

3. Ipanema is followed by Vila Nova Conceiçao in Sao Paulo (Brazil) where the square meter costs 4,974 USD. Regarding this neighborhood, Renata Mendoça, journalist for the BBC in Brazil, points out that "When you walk through the streets of Vila Nova Conceiçao you may not have the feeling of being in one of the most expensive neighborhoods in Latin America. It is quite 'new' in Sao Paulo, where the rich of the city have migrated and the demand has raised the values." Another attraction of the area is that there is the Ibirapuera Park, the most visited of the city.


----------



## raul lopes

Praia de Ipanema by Nick Sloter, auf Flickr

Ipanema's boys by alobos life, auf Flickr

TeMa AshK feat la BOPE ! Praia de Ipanema !! Rio by LA SMALA CREW, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

lancamentos exclusivos na regiao leblon ipanema ..

mozak.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

www.ourico.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

www.ourico.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

www.ourico.com.br


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

invexo.com.br


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

Morro Dois Irmaos e Vidigal Favela by Lisa Owusu, auf Flickr










































Ap_Pça_Gen_Ososrio_1 by Alexandre Braga, auf Flickr
















ipanema (35) by Ricardo Barbosa, auf Flickr
Arpoador - Rio de Janeiro - Foto Alexandre Macieira - Riotur by Mkt Ideiatours, auf Flickr
Leblon by Roberto Ravanini, auf Flickr
Ipanema by letícia sertã rezende, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by And®e, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Delmiro Junior | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by Giovani Racca, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by Leandra Benjamin, auf Flickr
Ipanema sunset by Carlos Martín Jiménez, auf Flickr








Praia de Ipanema - Rio de Janeiro by Marcelo Carvalho, auf Flickr
Uma noturna... by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr
Zona Sul panorama from Christ the Redeemer, Rio de Janeiro by Max, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr
















Apartamento Ipanema 03 by Ketlein Amorim, auf Flickr
15-IPA-01 | Suíte 03 by Ketlein Amorim, auf Flickr
15-IPA-01 | Suíte 06 by Ketlein Amorim, auf Flickr
15-IPA-01 | Suíte 01 by Ketlein Amorim, auf Flickr
15-IPA-01 | 14 by Ketlein Amorim, auf Flickr
JB20-001 by Ketlein Amorim, auf Flickr
JB20-001 by Ketlein Amorim, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr
Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr
Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr
Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr
Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, auf Flickr
15-LBN-01 | 23 by Ketlein Amorim, auf Flickr
15-LBN-01 | 24 by Ketlein Amorim, auf Flickr
15-LBN-01 | 28 by Ketlein Amorim, auf Flickr


----------



## Lucas_Adriano

Que imagens lindas! Meu plano é ganhar em euros e torrar tudo ai!


----------



## raul lopes

kkkkkkk pois é ... eu tbm ... em francos suiços tbm se sobrevive muito bem ai ... kkkk 


merda de pandemia ... estaria agora ai no brasil em outubro ... 

proximo ano estarei ai ... SAO PAULO & RIO DE JANEIRO ....;-) 2021 me aguardem ...


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

ipanema penthouse by Holidays In Rio, auf Flickr
ipanema penthouse by Holidays In Rio, auf Flickr
ipanema penthouse by Holidays In Rio, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

Sunrise @Leblon Beach, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Rafa Bahiense, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

Rio from Above by Bruno Gargaglione, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## Emanuel Paiva

Falar o que de Leblon e Ipanema ??? As imagens já dizem tudo o que precisamos saber sem mesmo abrir uma boca ... rs

Parabéns!!! :applause:


----------



## raul lopes

Emanuel Paiva said:


> Falar o que de Leblon e Ipanema ??? As imagens já dizem tudo o que precisamos saber sem mesmo abrir uma boca ... rs
> 
> Parabéns!!! :applause:



pois é né amigo ... amo demais esse cantinho do rio de janeiro ... ;-)


o que falta na minha opiniao pra dar um mega UP seria um belo parque moderno ali no jardim de alah ... algo do tipo parque bossa nova ... valorizando a bossa nova ... um parque publico moderno bonito e lindo .. cheio de novidades digitais e talvez um museu da bossa nova ... algo do tipo .. 


ficaria show demais ...


----------



## raul lopes

Edifício Cap Ferrat - Ipanema - RJ by Thaian Ribeiro, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

APARTAMENTO NO LEBLON

















parquetnobre.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

Fita o céu by .Luis SoTo., auf Flickr
Na dança by .Luis SoTo., auf Flickr
Rocking Ipanema, Rio de Janeiro by Max, auf Flickr
Garota de Ipanema by .Luis SoTo., auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

apartamentos em ipanema


----------



## raul lopes

Ipanema beach sidewalk - Rio de Janeiro - BR by Júlio César Aguiar Garcia, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

*Edifício Guilhermina*

Projeto Jacobsen


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

ipanema by Mark Kiss, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

*Apartamento Leblon by Felipe Hess Arquitetura: Sea and View – Tranquility and Warmth*


----------



## raul lopes

ouriço.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

*Projeto de interiores para apartamento no Leblon*


----------



## raul lopes

*Apartamento Leblon






Apartamento Leblon


Reforma e decoração de apartamento de 350m2 na Av Delfim Moreira, no Leblon para um casal jovem. O projeto reflete o estilo descontraído e refinado do jovem casal, com mobiliário contemporâneo e algumas peças de antiquário e paleta de cores vibrantes inspirada nos anos 70, num clima bem...




www.amaisd.com.br




































*​


----------



## raul lopes

casacor.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

Pro meu velho cansaço do eterno mistério by .Luis SoTo., auf Flickr​


----------



## raul lopes

*Projeto de Interior estilo Industrial Geek CR – Apartamento Ipanema RJ*









Interior Industrial Geek Ipanema | Gelker Ribeiro Arquitetura


Projeto de arquitetura de Interior estilo Industrial Geek, onde um casal de jovens, bascava decoração com os elementos da cultura geek, do skate e urbano.




gelkerribeiro.com.br




*







































*​


----------



## raul lopes

APARTAMENTO IPANEMA















































































Projetos | Escala Arquitetura







escala.arq.br


----------



## raul lopes

TP Leblon | Escala Arquitetura







escala.arq.br


----------



## raul lopes

Praia de Ipanema by Nick Sloter, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

praia de ipanema - rio de janeiro by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

APARTAMENTO LEBLON 1






Projetos | Escala Arquitetura







escala.arq.br































APARTAMENTO LEBLON 2


----------



## raul lopes

Vista Chinesa - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, auf Flickr
Ohne Titel by Angélica Iribarren, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Cariocas não gostam de sinal fechado by Pablo Barros, auf Flickr
Ohne Titel by Angélica Iribarren, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Galeria de Apartamento CCM / Bernardes Arquitetura - 1


Imagem 1 de 16 da galeria de Apartamento CCM / Bernardes Arquitetura. Fotografia de Ruy Teixeira




www.archdaily.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

Afternoon Reflection in Ipanema by Neil Noland, auf Flickr
Cooling Off at Ipanema by Neil Noland, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

um dos pedaçinhos mais charmosos e chiques do brasil e do mundo... 

um ar de bossa nova por todos os cantos ....​


----------



## raul lopes

NOVO RESTAURANTE BAHL EM IPANEMA









O GLOBO | Confira as principais notícias do Brasil e do mundo


Fique atualizado com as principais notícias e acompanhe tudo o que está acontecendo no Brasil e no mundo. Acesse O GLOBO!




oglobo.globo.com


----------



## raul lopes

*Restaurante francês no Rio: L’Atelier Mimolette
















*​


----------



## raul lopes

www.facebook.com/BlogApaixonadosPorViagens​


----------



## raul lopes

OIA COZINHA MEDITERRANEA
























vejario.abril.com.br​


----------



## raul lopes

BAR DO ELIAS


----------



## raul lopes

www.kreimer.com.br
fashionnetwork.com


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

Redirect Notice


----------



## raul lopes

Beta Arquitetura assina projeto de apartamento no Rio de Janeiro - Radar Decoração


Os destinos do casal Lívia e Bernardo (ela, 32 anos, publicitária e empresária; ele, 33 anos, cirurgião plástico) e dos arquitetos Bernardo Gaudie-Ley e Tânia Braida, sócios no escritório Beta Arquitetura, se cruzaram em 2018 em uma mostra de decoração no Rio, onde a dupla assinou uma cozinha...




radardecoracao.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

Redirect Notice


----------



## raul lopes

https://twitter.com/eduardo15rj


----------



## raul lopes

​


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

Redirect Notice


----------



## raul lopes

Apartamento LP - Projetos - Arthur Casas


O Apartamento LP abriga uma coleção extensa de arte e vista exuberante tanto para a Praia do Leblon, quanto para a paisagem montanhosa do Rio de Janeiro.



www.arthurcasas.com


----------



## raul lopes

APARTAMENTO KL | Sabugosa Arquitetura


Apartamento KL. Arquitetura e Urbanismo. Arquiteto Gabriel Sabugosa. Rio de Janeiro. Site do escritório Sabugosa Arquitetura.




www.sabugosa.com


----------



## raul lopes

APARTAMENTO DM | Sabugosa Arquitetura


Apartamento DM. Arquitetura e Urbanismo. Arquiteto Gabriel Sabugosa. Rio de Janeiro. Site do escritório Sabugosa Arquitetura.




www.sabugosa.com


----------



## raul lopes

Funky beach by .Luis SoTo., auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Galeria de Loja Westwing Ipanema / SuperLimão Studio - 16


Imagem 16 de 24 da galeria de Loja Westwing Ipanema / SuperLimão Studio. Fotografia de Maíra Acayaba




www.archdaily.com.br


----------



## Pangeia

Iconica


----------



## raul lopes

Praia de Ipanema - Foto: Ricardo M R Pereira by Rio CVB, auf Flickr
Praia de Ipanema - Foto: Ricardo M R Pereira by Rio CVB, auf Flickr
Praia de Ipanema - Foto: Ricardo M R Pereira by Rio CVB, auf Flickr
Praia de Ipanema - Foto: Ricardo M R Pereira by Rio CVB, auf Flickr
Praia de Ipanema - Foto: Ricardo M R Pereira by Rio CVB, auf Flickr
Praia de Ipanema - Foto: Ricardo M R Pereira by Rio CVB, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia de Ipanema - Foto: Ricardo M R Pereira by Rio CVB, auf Flickr
Praia de Ipanema - Foto: Ricardo M R Pereira by Rio CVB, auf Flickr
Praia de Ipanema - Foto: Ricardo M R Pereira by Rio CVB, auf Flickr
Praia de Ipanema - Foto: Ricardo M R Pereira by Rio CVB, auf Flickr
Praia de Ipanema - Foto: Ricardo M R Pereira by Rio CVB, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praia de Ipanema - Foto: Ricardo M R Pereira by Rio CVB, auf Flickr
Praia de Ipanema - Foto: Ricardo M R Pereira by Rio CVB, auf Flickr
Praia de Ipanema - Foto: Ricardo M R Pereira by Rio CVB, auf Flickr
Praia de Ipanema - Foto: Ricardo M R Pereira by Rio CVB, auf Flickr
Praia de Ipanema - Foto: Ricardo M R Pereira by Rio CVB, auf Flickr
Praia de Ipanema - Foto: Ricardo M R Pereira by Rio CVB, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Copacabana by Thomas Pesquet, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Vidigal Beach, With Leblon and Ipanema on the left by Rodolfo Ribas, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

CASA DA KAIA | Studio de arquitetura e design







siqueira-azul.com.br






APARTAMENTO em ipanema


----------



## raul lopes

ANEXO CASA DOS LIVROS - Siqueira Azul | Studio de arquitetura e design







siqueira-azul.com.br





CASA JARDIM PERNAMBUCO - LEBLON


----------



## raul lopes

COBERTURA LEBLON









RESIDÊNCIA HORIZONTE - Siqueira Azul | Studio de arquitetura e design







siqueira-azul.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

APARTAMENTO ÁGUAS DA ROCHA - Siqueira Azul | Studio de arquitetura e design







siqueira-azul.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

APARTAMENTO QUINTANA - Siqueira Azul | Studio de arquitetura e design







siqueira-azul.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

Praia de Ipanema vista do Hotel Fasano Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira by Rio CVB, auf Flickr
Praia de Ipanema vista do Hotel Fasano Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira by Rio CVB, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Apartamento FF / Escala Arquitetura


Construído na 2021 na Rio de Janeiro, Brasil. Imagens do MCA Estúdio. Para esse apartamento no Leblon – RJ com 200m², desenhamos um painel com ripas com sentido alternado em freijó que ocupa toda parede voltada para a...




www.archdaily.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

Apartamento HD / Escala Arquitetura


Construído na 2020 na Leblon, Brasil. Imagens do MCA Estúdio. Para esse apartamento de 205m² localizado na cidade do Rio de Janeiro (Brasil – 2020), os clientes desejavam uma reforma completa: originalmente com...




www.archdaily.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

Edifício Bossa 107 / Cité Arquitetura


Construído na 2021 na Rio de Janeiro, Brasil. Imagens do Daniele Leite. A concepção do edifício Bossa 107 surge como reposta ao próprio entorno que o abraça, no bairro de Ipanema. Localizado na Rua Barão da Torre, 107, o...




www.archdaily.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

A arborização do bairro de Ipanema e a criação de identidades paisagísticas


Arborização Urbana do bairro de Ipanema, no Rio de Janeiro, é destrinchada por estudo e revela características únicas de intensões do projeto original.




www.archdaily.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

archdaily.com.br








































​


----------



## raul lopes

Redirect Notice



mozak.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

IPANEMA 360 - retrofit do antigo hotel everest ipanema...


Redirect Notice


----------



## raul lopes

Redirect Notice


----------



## raul lopes

www.facebook.com/De-Lamare-102878772092373/photos


----------



## raul lopes

youmustgo.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

Granado


Projeto Granado




www.hroengenharia.com.br


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

acaradorio.com


----------



## raul lopes

Edifício Redentor / Cité Arquitetura


Construído na 2019 na Ipanema, Brasil. Imagens do André Nazareth. Eternizado na música de Vinícius de Moraes e Tom Jobim, Ipanema é um dos lugares mais icônicos do Rio de Janeiro, e retrata a alma e o estilo de vida...




www.archdaily.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

Redirect Notice


----------



## raul lopes

Ipanema-RJ 1969 by eduardo lopes, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ipanema e Lagoa by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ipanema by Leonardo Martins, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

RESIDÊNCIA HORIZONTE - Siqueira Azul | Studio de arquitetura e design







siqueira-azul.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

Beautiful sunset at Praia de Ipanema. by EuropeanGringo, auf Flickr​


----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by Dennis Hilding, auf Flickr


----------

